# Airport extreme capte rien - G4 Mirror



## gronulos (13 Mai 2011)

J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois, sur la baie des pirates, une carte airport extreme, qui est bien reconnue par le Mac (sous Tiger) mais ne capte pas mon réseau WiFi.
Le G4 dispose pourtant visiblement d'une antenne intérieure (à côté du port) mais est-ce suffisant?
La question va sans doute paraître ridicule à certains (j'ai d'ailleurs attendu pour la poser) mais c'est quand même chiant d'acheter un truc pour rien. D'autant plus que j'avais déjà acquis une clef USB WiFi, qui fonctionnait avec la première livebox, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à lui faire capter la nouvelle. Du coup, croyant que la clef était foireuse, j'en avais racheté une ... pour rien. Ce mauvais film m'a coûté 15 + 15 + 35, :rateau:
J'ai bien regardé dans les autres topics et n'ai rien trouvé. Qui a une idée?


----------



## Onmac (16 Mai 2011)

Salut ! 
Je ne suis pas sur qu'il fallait un airport extreme. Je crois que c'est une carte airport wifi 802.11b
Celle-ci il me semble:


----------



## gronulos (17 Mai 2011)

Si on se réfère à la doc Apple ou autres, à partir d'un certain modèle de G4, il semble que l'airport 1 ne s'adapte plus. En tous cas, sur le Mirror 1Ghz, l'airport extreme s'enquille parfaitement. Et la machine la voit, de ce côté ci, pas de souci. Mais la carte ne détecte rien.

A propos de ta recherche de carte mère pour imac G5, bon courage! c'est le seul mac qui m'a lâché aussi vite (2 ans 1/2), justement carte mère HS.


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2011)

L'idéal avant de penser aux antennes, serait de tester ta carte sur un autre ordi dont le fonctionnement du Wifi est avéré


----------



## gronulos (17 Mai 2011)

J'ai un autre G4 1Ghz, ça fait la même chose sur les 2. J'ai aussi un mini, mais ce truc  est tout petit, j'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse l'ouvrir sans risque  :afraid: (si on peut y glisser une airport, et là je n'ai pas cherché).


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2011)

Si elle ne fonctionne sur aucun de tes Mac, tu cherche encore la raison ? 

Visiblement tu peux rajouter 35&#8364; en perte&#8230;


----------



## Onmac (17 Mai 2011)

Je sais que Macinside en vend. Contacte-le pour savoir le prix.


----------



## gronulos (18 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai pas essayé sur le mini, n'osant pas l'ouvrir, mais cette carte peut être vue par le système et ne pas fonctionner quand même? Qu'a-t-il pu se passer ?


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2011)

Un problème de connecteur, d'antenne par ex


----------



## gronulos (20 Mai 2011)

J'ai acheté cette carte sur la baie, et alors qu'il s'en vend plein sur ce site pourri, je serais tombé sur une merde ?!?  Trop nul !!


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2011)

Sauf coïncidence extraordinaire, qu'il faudrait infirmer en essayant encore ta carte sur un autre Mac qui l'accepte et qui fonctionne déjà avec une autre carte, je dirais bien que t'a encore perdu


----------



## gronulos (21 Mai 2011)

En tous cas merci infiniment pour ton attention.
J'en profite pour demander si tu crois que je peux trouver un topic qui traite de la question suivante: je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais Mail fonctionne dans les 2 sens avec osX.3.9, mais seulement en réception si je passe sur Tiger ou Leopard (en entrant les mêmes codes de messagerie Orange). Jusqu'à présent je gère en dédiant un G4 733 à mes échanges, mais il commence à montrer des signes de faiblesse, et je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire (d'aillleurs je ne sais pas non plus comment transférer mes BAL).
J'aimerais éviter à nouveau de tout perdre, ce qui m'est arrivé avec mon dernier Mac planté, un Imac G5 20' blanc.


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2011)

S'il n'envoie pas, c'est que tu n'as pas renseigné correctement le champ "smtp" je présume


----------



## gronulos (23 Mai 2011)

Je vais tâcher d'expliquer un peu plus : en mettant les mêmes codes dans pref/comptes de Mail du Mini, Mail fonctionne bien sur X.3.9 et lorsque je redémarre sur X.5.8, ça n'envoie plus. Sur le G4 avec Tiger, pareil.


----------

